# Water Pooling



## MatthewTL (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,

I just wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on how to get rid of pooling water. I just bought a new house and it has a back yard that is mostly a hill, when we get hard rains I get a big puddle right behind the house and it ends 5 to 10 inchs right before my slab. I want to get this issue fixed before it comes a BIG problem. I was thinking of backfilling filling it with dirt or do you think it would be best to put a drain in. Please let me know what you think..


Matthew


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It would be a good idea to regrade the land so there is more slope down away rom the house.

The water has to flow or be pumped somewhere else if it is not to pool up in the back yard.

If you put in a drain, that has to go somewhere, not into a septic system or a city sanitary sewer.


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a large lot and I am THE bottom corner of a good size hill. I am going to dig a trench and fill it with stone/riprap to prevent all of my neighbors' run-off from entering my property. I am also installing two retaining walls with french drains directly behind the house to redirect the rest of the water around my house. My only visible water issues is my garage because it is low compared to soil against outside and severe errosion in places (exposed roots, no grass).

Grading the lot away from the house is always necessary to prevent water issues. French drains are a good option when grading the lawn is not possible or does not actually send the water anywhere (pooling). Also, a small retaining wall with french drain is great if you don't have enough exposed foundation on the house to enable grading away from the house properly and the hill is too steep for a french drain to impact faster moving surface water.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> or do you think it would be best to put a drain in. Please let me know what you think..


Ayuh,... It's Always better to drain things,...
Have you got enough grade to do so,..??
A shallow swale is all it takes...


----------



## Gerald Allen (Mar 9, 2011)

*ur built-in pool*

I'd suggest you do some research on whats called a "French Drain" To make the french drain work you need a place to drain the pooled water to. Is there a swail or ditch close to your property line in the backyard? Another option is to dig a shallow trench - like a spades width wide and deep - dig the trench to the drainage swail, lay drainage tile in the trench then cover the low area with topsoil. Then you need to seed the area - Wow, now its getting to be a lot of work. Still, if you can handle a shovel its something you can do yourself


----------

